
Mozilla plays role in Kenya’s adoption of crucial data protection law - svl
https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/2019/11/12/mozilla-plays-role-in-kenyas-adoption-of-crucial-data-protection-law/
======
svl
A nice followup to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19121716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19121716)
\- Kenya Government mandates DNA-linked national ID, without data protection
law - from last February.

